

 Young Global Leaders, who should be nominated? (World Economic Forum) - a159482a
http://nomination.younggloballeaders.org/nominationform.aspx

======
a159482a
Past members from the tech world include Marissa Mayer, Sheryl Sandberg,
Sergey Brin, Peter Thiel, Elon Musk, and Larry Page.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Young_Global_Leaders](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Young_Global_Leaders)

